# Question on bonding



## fsendel (May 14, 2011)

Hi,

Ive read a bit about bonding in cockatiels but I'm still a bit confused. Is it possible for, say , a group of four tiels to bond between themselves AND between me? Or if they bond amongst each other, will they tend to ignore me?

Any thoughts?

as always, thanks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally dont have four cockatiels but many people do so Im sure they will share their knowledge but I have two cockatiels who have bonded slowly over their time together but they are both also strongly bonded to me.


----------



## fsendel (May 14, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your insight. I certainly hope they can bond amongst each other and myself! 

Right now I have two 7 month old Tiels and a very young newer one ( about 1 month). The young guy seems much more attached to me than the others, and the others are not that attached to me but I am working on it. 

:blink:


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I find that if I take mine and spend some one on one time with them, it is much easier in the bonding process. I take one away from the cage area and the others.. no sight of them at all. Just make sure the room or area you are taking them to is safe for them. 

We love to see pics, do you have pics of your sweeties? How did you happen upon a one month old? Sounds like there's a story there.


----------



## fsendel (May 14, 2011)

*Thanks and pics*

Hi ! Thanks for your insight. I'm attaching a pic of the little guy (one month old). He was sold to me by a lady who has her own shop and hand raised him herself. I thought he might be too young (is he?) but she showed me that he is eating by himself. He has indeed been eating by himself although he often makes that begging noise. 

I'm also attaching a pic of my recently finished Bird Mansion! It was quite fun to build! You can see the other two tiels inside it.


----------



## fsendel (May 14, 2011)

Don´t know why the pic is upside down.... :S


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, that cage looks awesome! You have skills!


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

I am actually looking into building my very own "bird mansion". Do you happen to have any blue prints or a list of materials you used? What kind of mesh did you use and where did you get it?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you sure he is only a month old? Cockatiels don't typically wean until 8-12 weeks old..


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Are you sure he is only a month old? Cockatiels don't typically wean until 8-12 weeks old..


I agree completly , are you positive on his age?. Also you mentioned he makes that _begging noise_. Is he fully weaned? Im having doubts.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I couldn't really tell in that pic.. but it looks to me like little one has some dried food around his beak. Either they were not good at cleaning him up after feeding .. or he was hand fed not too long before you got him. 

It is sometimes common for them to make a begging noise after they are weaned and at that point it is more for attention. Your little guy looks really little. At least to me. Do you have a set of gram scales? I suggest you get some if you don't and weigh this little sweetie pronto. You will need a starting weight in which to gauge if this little one is eating all that he/she needs. Weight loss and starvation in little ones that are not completely weaned can be quick and devastating. If you can weigh him/her and post the weight.. some other suggestions on what you could/should do next would be offered.


----------



## fsendel (May 14, 2011)

*Cont...*

Hi, 

Regarding the little guy, he is now 6 weeks old. I guess he was not fully weaned now that I hear your concerns but I think he is now, or almost. He eats A LOT by himself, sometimes makes the begging noise but less and less. (At least I think its the begging noise, maybe he just wants attention). Anyway, I don't worry too much because he is eating a lot. I will try to get a scale to follow your suggestions. 

Chico-goose: unfortunately I don't have a blueprint of the cage. However, it was relatively simple to build. I bought all the materials at the Home Depot. They had this type of chicken wire which with spacing so as not to allow their heads through. The wood I bought in pieces just like you see them, about 2 meters each, and I just cut them and nailed them together. 

I used and industrial type stapler to staple the chicken wire to the wood. 

What do you think about the amount of branches in there? Too much? Too little?


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Looks like a good amount of branches to me.


----------

